# arrêter le contrat en cours d'année



## Mikala87 (27 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai signé un contrat pour débuter un nouveau contrat en septembre 2022. Tout a été calculé sur 1 an.
Mon pe aimerait arrêter le contrat maintenant alors que nous avons tout calculé sur 1 année. 
Ma question est la suivante : sachant que tout a été calculé sur 1 an et que de base ce pe s'est engagé avec moi pour 1 an, peut-il rompte le contrat en cours d'année ? Sachant que vu que l'année est déjà bien entamé, j'ai déjà sondé autour de moi et je n'aurais pas de nouveau contrat avant septembre.
Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Décembre 2022)

Bien sûr. Votre employeur peut mettre fin au contrat à tout moment. Il doit juste respecter la période de préavis déterminée en fonction de l'ancienneté du contrat. Il n'a pas non plus de raison à donner. Il devra juste cocher retrait de l'enfant sur l'attestation pôle emploi. Le début du préavis de licenciement démarre à réception du courrier lr ar de licenciement. Ce courrier peut également vous être remis en main propre si vous l'acceptez.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Un contrat peu être interrompu par vous ou les PE a n importe quelle moment suffit juste de respecter les lois


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Décembre 2022)

Et oui nous avons un métier ou le ou les contrat(s) peuvent s'arrêter n'importe quand ! vous aurez droit à des ares de pôle emploi en attendant de retrouver un nouvel employeur enfin j'espère qu'avec la nouvelle formule de pôle emploi cela ne changera pas trop !!!


----------



## booboo (27 Décembre 2022)

Dans ces cas là , on calcule une régularisation.


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Décembre 2022)

Sauf si AC je crois !


----------



## Griselda (27 Décembre 2022)

C'est un contrat, normalement, CDI c'est à dire à Durée Indéterminé, comme son nom l'indique on ne sait pas à quel moment exactement le contrat va s’arrêter. Le PE peut rompre le contrat par simple retrait d'enfant en respectant le préavis. Si le calcul des mensualisation a été fait en AI il faut vérifier si une régule n'est pas due en arrêtant à telle date, c'est à dire comparer le temps de travail payé avec le temps de travail effectif et assimilé, si on t'a plus payé tu ne rends rien, s'il en manque c'est une regule, on te le doit. Moins de semaines d'absence programmée auront été posées et plus la régule risque de coûter au PE. Puis on va calculer aussi les CP dus.
En d'autres termes, oui le PE a le droit de rompre quand il veut (et toi aussi d'ailleurs), il faut simplement un courrier RAR et le respect du préavis... même si tu as peu de chance de trouver à présent un contrat en cours d'année. Encore que des bébés naissant toute l'année, le retour des Mamans à leur poste se fait aussi toute l'année donc tu as une chance de trouver quand même. Inscris toi sur tous les sites possibles.
Inscris toi également au POLEmploi dès que tu as perdu ton 1er contrat pour esperer avoir une ARE en attendant de trouver un nouveau contrat. Puis tu resteras inscrite en t'actualisant chaque mois même quand tu seras "à plein" ce qui t'éviteras de recommencer toute la procédure d'inscription.

Pour pallier à ce problème pour moi 3 solutions:
- toujours garder toutes les coordonnées de toutes les demandes même quand on pense être à plein
- négocier une clause spécifique au contrat pour rallonger le temps de préavis, encore faut il se sentir que dans n'importe quel cas on assumera soi même un préavis plus long. ce n'est pas très compliqué à argumenter: les 2 parties ainsi ont la garantie d'avoir plus de temps pour se retourner en cas de rupture de contrat par l'autre partie. Franchement ici non il est rarissime de trouver un contrat en juste 2 semaines! Perso c'est 2 mois de préavis au delà d'un mois d'ancienneté et 15 jours durant le 1er mois de contrat. Perso si j'ai trouvé un autre contrat qui pourrait débuter avant la fin des 2 mois je pourrais alors négocier avec les PE de ne pas faire une partie du préavis et sans être payée bien sur.
- je négocie aussi qu'un contrat rompu avant 9 mois sera avec une prime de rupture de 10%, c'est une clause supérieure à la CCN mais cela permet de bien réfléchir avant de s'engager...


----------

